# inc 2 unlockable through htcdev



## dylans (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm on revolutionary bootloader now would it be beneficial or possible to revert to factory bootloader and unlock it legit


----------



## tylerlawhon (Sep 30, 2011)

dylans said:


> I'm on revolutionary bootloader now would it be beneficial or possible to revert to factory bootloader and unlock it legit


I don't think it'd be better, as a matter of fact, it might be worse, since I don't think it gives s-off so you can't flash radios and such. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Sent from my Mikrunny'd Superphone using my Ice Cream Sammich flavored Tapatalk


----------



## phillyfisher (Jun 8, 2011)

how do you obtain root after you unlock the bootloader if you are on 2.3.4?

figured it out through some research of others... let me know if you need help.


----------



## scotty85 (Jul 16, 2011)

dylans said:


> I'm on revolutionary bootloader now would it be beneficial or possible to revert to factory bootloader and unlock it legit


IMO that would be incredidbly stupid.

1) they know you've done it and it "voids all or parts of your warranty"
2)HTC dev is s-on unlocked and has several disadvantages over a an s-off hboot.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Thread moved to general. Please keep development section for releases only.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

if you already have s-off there is no need for htcdev.


----------

